
Apple Watch Series 5 - UkiahSmith
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/09/apple-unveils-apple-watch-series-5/
======
the_watcher
> all-day 18-hour battery life.

Is there a standard for what "all-day" means? I think most would initially
assume 24 hours, but thinking about it more, it seems reasonable to consider
"can work from wake up to sleep" or "can work from sunup to sundown"/

~~~
GordonS
I quite like the idea of a smart watch, but having to charge it every day is
much less appealing.

~~~
charlesju
I agree with this sentiment. But then I discovered the Fitbit has a 7 day
battery life. That's a game changer.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
I got a Fitbit for this reason but I've been incredibly dissatisfied with the
quality. I'm now on my 3rd device in ~6 months. First one stopped taking a
charge, second the screen went out. Hopefully the 3rd time is the charm

~~~
drewg123
Try a Garmin Forerunner or Fenix.

My wife and I have had the same bad luck with most wearables. I went through 3
MS bands, she went through 2 fitbits and all of them physically broke.

I had a Motorola Android Wear and Polar M600, both of which degraded to less
than 24 hours of battery life after less than a year of ownership of each.

I have a Garmin 645M, which I've had since launch, and it still works fine and
has days of battery life, even when doing morning runs listening to spotify
from the watch. I finally convinced my wife to try a Garmin 245, and she
hasn't destroyed it yet.

------
ashelmire
Only reason I don’t have an Apple Watch is because you can’t stream Spotify
over cellular, you need to have your phone with you. What’s the point? I want
to go for a run and stream music with just the watch to my Bluetooth
headphones. I don’t need the watch if I have to bring my phone with me.

~~~
selectodude
You can stream Apple Music over WiFi/cellular without the phone. Not sure if
that will include Spotify at some point but I do know the new watchOS has
opened up a lot of those APIs.

~~~
ashelmire
That's nice, but I already pay for spotify and use it on my non-Apple devices.
Does Apple Music let me stream any song in their library?

~~~
threeseed
Yes. Apple Music is just like Spotify.

~~~
ashelmire
Oh, huh. Thanks for the info, might open up the watch for me.

------
ak217
For me, the single biggest problem with Apple Watch is battery life, and they
seem to have done nothing to improve it.

Garmin has always-on, reflective screen watches that can last for weeks on a
single charge. I shouldn't need to babysit my watch.

~~~
Someone1234
I'm curious, does anyone with more knowledge know how Garmin are able to get
so much more battery life out of their watches? Their official spec definitely
lists "2 weeks" in "Smartwatch Mode" (which seems to be GPS disabled, but
still heart rate tracking and similar).

It is impressive and I'm curious why Apple cannot compete.

~~~
bartread
> I'm curious, does anyone with more knowledge know how Garmin are able to get
> so much more battery life out of their watches?

Yes, I can.

I have a Garmin 5 Plus and the reason it can get such great battery life is
it's ####ing massive, with most of the volume devoted to battery. It also
doesn't do a bunch of the stuff that the Apple Watch does, with all wireless
connectivity requiring Bluetooth sync to your phone.

It's fairly rugged and a decent enough watch but, unless you're outdoors all
the time, I wouldn't recommend it: it's bulky and somewhat ugly. I've stopped
wearing it because I didn't find it that motivating in terms of keeping fit:
ironically I did better before I got it, and am doing better again now I've
stopped wearing it.

Also, that battery life tanks the moment you switch on GPS: then you'll be
down to about 24 hours.

Overall I'd describe Garmin smartwatches as highly overrated.

~~~
ghaff
I could also never get my Fenix 5 to give me acceptably accurate distances on
twisty mountain trails. And, as you say, even as a big guy it’s just too bulky
a watch to wear day to day. Maybe I’ll get another someday but my tracking
needs are mostly just hiking distances and the Apple Watch eorks for that plus
being nice as a day to day watch.

------
fudged71
While I am looking to upgrade to the Series 5 from a Series 1, I'm
disappointed in the lack of native sleep tracking functionality... it's a
glaring hole in the concept of overall health tracking.

Similarly, I'd hoped they would announce some standardization to weightlifting
in HealthKit. The watch and iphone health options are very cardio-centric, and
every weightlifting app has implemented their own internal 1RM tracking which
should be at an OS-level instead.

~~~
dsaavy
I’ve been using the app called AutoSleep (I think it was like $5) and it’s
pretty awesome. You can even export your own data. Highly recommended.

Obviously not a solution to the native sleep tracking issue but definitely
good for what’s available right now.

~~~
sdan
Use this as well. Great app! Found that I need to sleep more :).

~~~
dsaavy
Haha I found out the same thing. Has been the most impactful purchase on my
personal health in the recent years.

------
40acres
Perhaps it's naive of me to think that Apple will ever detach the Watch from
the Phone and allow set up and full use cases for users who don't have an
iPhone. I'd definitely buy a cellular enabled Apple Watch and ditch my phone
if possible.

~~~
piffey
This is exactly why I purchased the Apple Watch. I leave my phone at home more
often than not. The Watch does just basic comms and I've removed notifications
of everything else. It's the essential communication/navigation device that I
need and all I really want. For anything else I'd much rather open my laptop.
Hoping one day it can be a standalone device.

~~~
glhaynes
_Hoping one day it can be a standalone device_

With all the watchOS 6 stuff that makes it more independent (App Store on
watch, iPhone-less apps, etc), I was thinking this might be the year. Oh well,
bet it happens next year.

~~~
piffey
I don't think it will ever happen if I'm honest. Would take away from iPhone
sales.

~~~
gurkendoktor
I think this depends on whether other manufacturers go that route. Apple would
rather have their own Watch cannibalize iPhone sales than some Android Wear
gadget.

~~~
thih9
It looks like their long term strategy, i.e. put smartphone functionality into
a watch, put tablet functionality into a phone, put laptop functionality into
a tablet.

------
biztos
This is probably off topic for the S5 release, but I keep sort of hoping for a
smartwatch I don't have to wear as a watch.

Because I wear a nice watch already. It only tells the time, but it's also
jewelry. A lot of us still want a mechanical watch on our wrists.

So where does that leave us if we also want what the Apple Watch offers, but
aren't willing to displace our nice analog timepieces?

Sure, I could make an Apple _PocketWatch_ (and it's tempting, since iPhone is
now available only in "big" or "huge") but one of the most interesting things
is the sensors on your skin and vibration as notification.

Maybe you could wear it on your ankle like a convict under house arrest?

~~~
r00fus
Can’t you just turn off the auto-lock and remove the straps? I think you can
even get “amputated “ strap ends.

Boom - timepiece.

~~~
biztos
That's what I was thinking of for a PocketWatch more or less. Take off the
straps, somehow attach a chain to the spring bars or whatever the Apple Watch
uses.

Probably needs more fashion-hacking than that, but as the phone is more stand-
alone capable... one day I'm sure it'll have some ride-share apps built in,
and at that point it'd be enough for a night on the town, right?

~~~
toufka
Those exist, and that's actually what's kind of fun about the watch - you can
play with the strap structure:

[https://www.bucardo.com/collections/pocket-
watch](https://www.bucardo.com/collections/pocket-watch)

------
Spearchucker
Scrolling down there's the Nike and Hermes editions. Maybe this is a cultural
difference between here (Frankfurt) and elsewhere - I fail to understand how
one would willingly pay extra to advertise a brand. The way I see it is that
Nike for example should pay ME to wear their branding.

And even then I wouldn't. I'm not a walking billboard.

~~~
tolmasky
Would you wear a Nike band for $3M a year?

~~~
Spearchucker
That is a sufficient amount to turn me into a walking billboard, yes.

------
Tomte
No sleep tracking, no SpO2 sensor.

They must be working on this, it would perfectly well into their health theme,
and they bought Beddit.

Another year.

~~~
sp332
It doesn't have enough battery life to last through the night if you've worn
it all day. They probably intentionally don't have sleep tracking to avoid
emphasizing that.

~~~
toasterlovin
It probably does have enough battery life if my watch is any indicator. And if
it doesn't a small change to your daily routine, such as charging your watch
both at night while you prepare for bed as well as in the morning while you
get ready for the day, will make getting through the day + night no problem.
You get most of a charge in something like 30 minutes.

~~~
sdan
I don't understand why so many are saying that sleep tracking is a problem? My
series 4 taking up 10-20% over night. Then I charge it for a bit in the
morning before going to work.

------
TheMagicHorsey
Is it just me, or has the surge in popularity of smart watches also caused a
surge in the popularity of regular watches too?

Speaking of myself, I bought a Pebble watch back in 2013 or so. I quickly
realized I liked wearing a watch. Then I also realized I really only needed
the time function. I then went from the Pebble to a Seiko mechanical. Now I
have no smart watches and about ten different mechanical and quartz watches.

The main reasons I prefer conventional watches: 1) They come in a much wider
array of styles 2) They don't run out of power on long flights and leave you
without your time reference right when you need it the most 3) They are
generally cheaper 4) Some of them, like my Casios, have great features that
work offline, like a digital compass, thermometer, altimeter ... all powered
by solar! 5) To me (and this is a matter of personal preference) they look
better 6) There are a lot of closet wristwatch nerds lurking in tech
companies. Once you start wearing a Seiko mechanical, for example, you will
soon get comments from other undercover watch nerds. I actually enjoy this
random camaraderie.

~~~
ponyous
I like Withings watches, they last 30 days and have tracking I like (HR &
Sleeping) but no fancy display or anything like that. Design is also much
nicer than any other smart watches I've seen.

~~~
manishsharan
Could you share your experience with Withings ? I love their looks but I have
wondered about the accuracy . I use my Fitbit Ionic mostly for tracking my
daily calories burned. I was looking at Withings but I saws on message boards
that it seemed to have having difficulty calculating calories. Is this still
true?

------
atlasunshrugged
As a frequent traveler the emergency calling feature in so many countries
without needing to sign up for another service is pretty dang cool. I was in
an apartment in Eastern Europe sleeping when the kitchen caught on fire,
luckily I woke up from the crackling of the walls/roof and no alarms went off.
Luckily I had memorized the local emergency number and had a local sim (I
don't always if I'm not in a place long enough) and was able to call the
emergency services but it could have easily gone the wrong way. Sometimes
seconds count and you don't want to be googling a local emergency number

~~~
noja
112 for Europe

~~~
thanatos_dem
Wait, it isn't 0118 999 881 999 119 725 3 any more?

~~~
Shorel
An IT Crowd reference.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8GtuPdrUQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8GtuPdrUQ)

------
tdoggette
I like the compass! It's nerdy, but I like to carry one when navigating an
unknown city, and I find it very helpful.

~~~
computerhouse12
Don't you already have a compass in your phone?

~~~
bobbylarrybobby
Most of the Apple Watch features and apps are in the phone. Still nice to have
them on your wrist.

------
Austin_Conlon
Is Google still committed to Wear OS? They're so far behind.

~~~
bla3
I wish Apple would make their watch work with Android phones, similar to how
they made iPods work with Windows computers way back when.

~~~
toufka
Or make them independent of the phone. It looks like iOS 13 takes some steps
towards that independence. I’d honestly like to have a watch _instead_ of my
phone.

~~~
ashelmire
Exactly. We want the watch instead of the phone, not in addition to. And I’d
like them both to use the same account and number. Why don’t these companies
get it? They’ll probably shut down the divisions and say “nobody wanted
wearables” despite never having unchained them as consumers desire.

------
radicaldreamer
Finally with an always on display, but otherwise mostly a spec bump and new
finish release.

~~~
the_watcher
Titanium as an option is worth calling out as well. The navigation stuff seems
like it could be more fully-featured in the future (would be cool to get
Google maps-esque nav directions on my watch instead of keeping my phone in my
hand, for example).

~~~
briandear
You can get turn by turn on Watch without a phone.

~~~
the_watcher
But can I look at my Watch, see the map and an indicator of the direction I'm
currently facing? I assumed the directional indicator required an internal
compass, but maybe I'm wrong.

------
tmvnty
I actually hope Apple had a “Watch Lite” version. Because I don’t need all the
features Watch provides, I just want a smart watch that track my sports
activities and health, I DON’T NEED the retina display, multimedia apps or
ability to take phone calls, let my phone do those things and just keep the
watch minimal and only act as a brilliant health monitor on my wrist

~~~
collyw
Mi Band is pretty good for the price.

Th app is so so, I am trying to work out if I can get the raw data from it. It
does sync with a load of other apps.

------
dmamills
This is a big let down for me. I love endurance sports and currently use a
S3+LTE with bluetooth headphones and it's the perfect running companion. I
don't have to carry anything to track to run and listen to my music, podcasts,
or audiobooks.

But I was really expecting more innovation from the "by innovation only"
event. Garmin's flagship watch has a feature that extends the battery life by
embedded TWO SOLAR PANELS into the display. That is innovation.

[https://buy.garmin.com/en-CA/CA/p/641375](https://buy.garmin.com/en-
CA/CA/p/641375)

~~~
Someone
_”Garmin 's flagship watch has a feature that extends the battery life”_

By about 15%, according to that page. Anybody know how realistic Garmin’s
battery estimates normally are or have a pointer to a real world test? I find
it hard to believe that a watch’s face would be facing the sun a lot, even
when not wearing a coat or long-sleeved shirt.

~~~
ilikehurdles
I have a Garmin FR 945, keep most sensors on all the time. I used it on a
2-day, 25 mile hike while recording everything and using its navigation and
maps to figure out where I was on the trail for a good chunk of it, about
11-12 hours of recording, and it still didnt hit low battery by the end of the
next day.

Generally I charge it every night or every other night so I don't know how
long it stacks up against its estimates, but with some activities sprinkled in
I think it's fair to say that a "1 week" estimate is closer to "4-5 days" if
you’re active, depending on how long you're actively recording activities for
during that time. As a plain smart-watch without tracking an activity or
listening to music, it's down about 10% at the end of the day on those
sedentary days, so I think that’s pretty in line with its numbers

------
Zenst
"International emergency calling also works with fall detection, if enabled,
to automatically place an emergency call if Apple Watch senses the user has
taken a hard fall and remains motionless for about a minute."

I like how they have thought, don't need a sim to make an emergency call, let
alone credit, why not add the ability to call emergency services and use the
GPS to pick the right local number.

Equally the safety feature for older people is great initiative, though I do
feel for younger users, this may cause some false positives and produce an
unhappy ending when suddenly your watch has called the emergency services
because you had a rest after some form of exercise.

With that in mind, I'd imagine that during that minute a countdown upon the
display starts and audible alert of about to call the emergency services -
just to limit false positives taking up emergency services time. Also for
legit cases, would offer reassurance to somebody who may be incapacitated but
able to hear. Maybe they do have that, not sure, and will find out come an in
depth review.

~~~
bobbylarrybobby
I'm pretty sure that fall detection only activates when it senses rapid
acceleration. Just because you stop moving doesn't mean you'll trigger fall
detection.

~~~
hollerith
Everyone knows what you mean, but the technically accurate account is that
during normal use or while sitting still on a desk, the device's accelerometer
registers an acceleration of approximately 1 g directed towards the center of
the earth, and when the phone starts falling, the acceleration drops to
approximately 0.

(Then the acceleration will asymptotically approach 1 g again as the device's
velocity approaches terminal velocity, but well before then the software will
have determined that the device is in free fall.)

------
mark_l_watson
I love my Series 3 Apple Watch, with a data plan.

I now usually leave my iPhone at home. I am trying to follow a digital
minimalism program, following slow media ideas, and using digital devices for
highly productive activities, not to waste time.

I find AirPods work really well with my Apple Watch, no iPhone lifestyle.

~~~
ricardobeat
What do you do with the AirPods? I thought the watch could not yet stream
music without a phone.

~~~
saagarjha
You can do this with Apple Music, and once watchOS 6 is out, with many other
apps.

------
michaelmior
> it’s easy to see the time and other important information, without raising
> or tapping the display

> the screen intelligently dims when a user’s wrist is down and returns to
> full brightness with a raise or a tap

These two statements seem somewhat contradictory.

~~~
drinchev
Well I assume you can still see it when it's dimmed, however if you can't, you
can simply lift your wrist.

~~~
warp
So it still does the wrist motion detection thing.

I wonder if you can turn this feature off so that it behaves like the previous
Apple Watch and save more battery.

~~~
pazimzadeh
Based on how carefully they worded it during the keynote, I'd say yes for
sure.

------
jniedrauer
Hard to beat the watches Garmin is making. 18 hour battery life isn't great
compared to the fenix series with a _week_ of battery life. And the features
don't even come close.

~~~
freehunter
The Fenix is also $900. For that price you could buy two Apple Watches to
switch out when one is charging and still have money left in your pocket.

------
notTyler
I very much want this, but I very much don't want to buy an iPhone when my
pixel 2 still works as well as the day I got it.

------
deedubaya
Always on display, but 18 hours of battery life? I'd rather have a display
that turns of and 36 hours of battery life.

~~~
52-6F-62
I'd definitely appreciate being able to change it as a setting.

Is there a hardware reason that couldn't have been implemented?

~~~
vxNsr
Nope they're just taking advantage of the OLED screen which only turns on the
pixels it needs to, I doubt you could double the battery life by turning off
always on... you might get 2-3 more hours out of it.

~~~
drusepth
2-3 hours is still a lot when you're only getting 18, though.

------
ksec
This is one of the places where Apple could test new Battery Tech.

People seems to value things very differently, so for iPhone, they valued it
as a Phone, when it is more like a Pocket Computer with very decent Camera.
But they still see it as a Phone, so $1099 is expensive.

When it comes to Watches, we are used to seeing Super expensive watches, I
don't ever see people ( General Public, not tech nerds ) comparing Apple Watch
with what ever Digital Watches, like Gear Watch. And for this reason Apple
Watch is affordable to many.

And I see it is very much possible for Apple to bump the price and include
Solid Battery or some other form of Breakthrough Battery technology along with
Super fast Charging.

I wouldn't mind spending $1099 if it had 3x Battery Capacity and Super Fast
Charging.

------
msoad
How does that ambient light sensor behind screen works?

------
gnicholas
They mentioned that the Series 3 will start at $199. What about the Series 4?
I hope they don't discontinue it, since this is the model I would plan to get.
Bigger screen, but not the top-tier pricing of the Series 5.

~~~
handedness
The Series 4 is now officially discontinued. I'd set up an alert for the
refurb store.

~~~
gnicholas
Out of curiosity, using what service?

I have wondered if they use the refurb store to clear out new inventory at a
discount, but retaining more revenue than if they sold to a retailer. By
officially discontinuing a product, they can force (most) people into buying
one of the new models.

Protip: the extended warranty that comes with buying something with a credit
card DOES NOT APPLY to refurb purchases. That means if you buy a refurb, or
even if Apple swaps your device for a refurb when you take it in for service,
you can't utilize the extended warranty.

------
nilanp
I love the watch - but its painfully tied to location - due to the lack of
space inside it (US watches - don't work in Europe) - has this watch been
updated ? [https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/can-i-use-apple-
watch-l...](https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/can-i-use-apple-watch-lte-in-
different-country-where-i-have-bought-it.2104119/)

------
orloffm
Am I correct that if a Watch user goes far away from his/her phone, receives a
SMS during that period of time, and then comes back, the notification is never
shown on the Watch?

If so, how come this is not a #1 issue Apple needs to address? The Watch is
then unreliable for notifications and doesn’t eliminate the need to check the
phone from time to time. I’m amazed this is not talked about.

~~~
yalok
If your watch has WiFi or Cellular connectivity while away from iPhone, it
will show you the notification, and will even let us reply (iMessage)

------
univalent
The Watch does too much. I love the Fitbit Versa because it helps me get off
my phone. Just important notifications and reading texts and that's it. I
can't really "do" much on it except glance at notifications and that's exactly
what I want. Helped me keep my phone in another room in the house or in my bag
at work and not look at it at all.

~~~
Austin_Conlon
Most of the Apple Watch complexity is only disclosed if you go out of your way
to find it by pressing the crown and going to the home screen. I do think it's
a bit much though that Breathe notifications are "important" in that they're
on by default.

------
dsalzman
I wonder how they solved adding the magnetometer without interference with the
magnets used for the charging cable?

~~~
jedberg
I feel like it has something to do with electromagnets. Perhaps the charging
magnet is only magnetic when electrified? Does that even make sense?

------
MBCook
It looks like they dropped the stainless steel case. Too bad, that was always
my favorite.

~~~
radicaldreamer
They haven't dropped it, it's available in black, gold finish, and black pvd
finish... they've added titanium and brought back ceramic but otherwise the
finishes are unchanged.

~~~
MBCook
It was the polished stainless that I liked though, and that’s not there.

~~~
graeme
It says they have stainless in silver. Pretty sure that means polished. They
said polished on stage.

~~~
radicaldreamer
Yup, I think they specifically referred to polished steel in the keynote as
well.

------
gigatexal
What about sensitive information on compilations that were hidden in the old
tap to wake up screen mode from before?

Imagine a calendar event entry on the watch face you didn’t want the world to
see but now that it’s always on it will be shown.

~~~
marpstar
some complications "hide" when the watch is locked now (Fantastical's "next
calendar event" being one of them). I'm guessing it'll support something
similar.

------
inamberclad
The battery issue with smartwatches drives me nuts. My Citizen uses a solar
panel, and it's been ticking for years. It should last about 20 without
needing a change of battery/capacitor.

------
cjbenedikt
"...so it’s easy to see the time and other important information, without
raising or tapping the display." Did the whole watch industry for at least 150
+ years...truly innovative

------
teilo
So, the LTPO display is not new. It was introduced in the Series 4. What is
not clear to me is whether in the low-refresh low-intensity mode it is still
subject to burn-in.

------
51Cards
I still have 2 Pebbles working perfectly and I will continue to stick with
those. I haven't seen much yet that makes me want to replace them. Perhaps I
have simple needs but Always On Screen, Notifications (SMS, Email, Calender),
Voice Messaging and the Ability to dial calls is all I need a smart watch to
do. My Pebbles still do it with 5+ days of battery life. Outside of the bio
features some people use I really feel a lot of smart watch features are
looking for a problem to solve.

~~~
Austin_Conlon
How's the user experience and polish of the OS?

------
mensetmanusman
Have they solved OLED burnin? A static always-on watch face seems risky.

What do people think the lifetime of this is, 3 years? 10 years?

------
meerita
What is the average lifespan of an iWatch? Paying over a 1k for a watch that
may last 5-6 years seems not a good idea.

~~~
saagarjha
It'll probably not last you that long.

------
oracle2025
Nice, but I just got myself a Casio F-91W

------
fillskills
I wish they would add a CO2 sensor, so everyone can monitor the health of the
world they live in

------
amelius
Can't they make something which looks more like a sportswatch or e.g. Rolex?

~~~
wmf
At this point the square design is "iconic" and they don't want to change it.

~~~
amelius
It doesn't look masculine nor feminine, and as such not "sexy".

------
fantasticsid
I wish someday Apple Watch can charge itself by harnessing the power of arm
swing. I know some mechanical watches do that. Not sure though if it can
gather enough power to sustain indefinitely.

~~~
TheRealDunkirk
That would be a lot of mechanism to jam into the already (IMO) oversized case.

------
xadoc
Is it still water resistant?

~~~
Austin_Conlon
Yup:

>Apple Watch Series 5 and Apple Watch Series 3 have a water resistance rating
of 50 meters under ISO standard 22810:2010. This means that they may be used
for shallow-water activities like swimming in a pool or ocean. However, they
should not be used for scuba diving, waterskiing, or other activities
involving high-velocity water or submersion below shallow depth.

[https://www.apple.com/watch/compare/?afid=p238%7CsR2VtjPIL-d...](https://www.apple.com/watch/compare/?afid=p238%7CsR2VtjPIL-
dc_mtid_20925qtb42335_pcrid_381793516974&cid=-slid---
apple+watch+series+5+specs-e)

------
wtdata
I have a Xiaomi Amazfit. Cost me 55€, and the battery lasts 15 days with an
always on display. It has included GPS, compass, pressure meter, heart rate
monitor and sleep monitoring.

Sincerely, other than looks (and I woild still not bring an Apple phone to
more formal occasions just like I don't bring my Amazfit) I can't understand
why anyone would pay 10x more for an iWatch not can I stand that I would have
to charge it everyday.

~~~
vanous
Exactly. Actually, the Amazefit Bip can go even much longer (six weeks) if you
don't use GPS daily and as a benefit, fully FLOSS (unofficial) companion app
Gadgetbridge ( [http://gadgetbridge.org/](http://gadgetbridge.org/) )

------
tus88
> so it’s easy to see the time

Revolutionary!

------
pastor_elm
A watch where the time is always visible. Hard to believe we have such tech in
2019.

------
georgeecollins
A compass, wow! That's what I have always wanted: a compass small enough to
fit on my wrist.

------
chvid
Does it make an automatic emergency call just before it runs out of battery?

~~~
saagarjha
Why would it do that?

~~~
randyrand
So the paramedics can bring you a charger.

------
buboard
I find the current generation of smartwatches a complete waste of money. Other
than the signaling factor of the iwatch, i found it annoying and utterly
useless. Between the wrist-shock vibration (hey my phone is already vibrating
in my pocket) to the annoying "breathe" app, this is by far the worst apple
product i ve used. But it's not their fault, it's a problem with the genre.
Between the daily-recharge hassle, the inability to have an always-on screen,
the lack of a killer app and its relative fragility , watches like these are
doomed. I much prefer the $30 xiaomi mi band as a sort-of tracker.

(this is just my opinion)

